# Water Pump ??



## Shadybab (May 9, 2006)

Okay so for those of you who saw my post about the noise while idling, I finally took the car in for a check-up. Turns out they think it may be a bearing in the water pump, and want a rediculous amount of money to replace it. My question is if it is the water pump, is there a way to lubricate it or repair it rather than replace it? And if It absolutely needs to be replaced, Why would it cose 350 to replace a 70 dollar part? Also any advice on what to do would help. Thanks guys!


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Check the pump by taking off the serpentine belt, note how it is routed for putting it back on again, now pull the water pump shaft out and push in, any looseness or freeplay there
warrants replacement also spin the shaft listening for squeaking indicating a bad bearing
If coolant is leaking from there it must be replaced.
If it is indeed the water pump there is no way to repair a bad bearing. It will have to be
swapped for a new one.Either way if you have it done make sure they put a quality
replacement on not a cheap piece of junk after all it is a vital part of the cooling system.
Believe it or not the price they quoted is not that unreasonable the $350 probably
accounts for a few hours labor although I would say $ 280 for labor and $ 140 for the
pump sounds better. I would still check a few other places to see if they are in the same price range.


----------



## Shadybab (May 9, 2006)

Vandy-1 said:


> Check the pump by taking off the serpentine belt, note how it is routed for putting it back on again, now pull the water pump shaft out and push in, any looseness or freeplay there
> warrants replacement also spin the shaft listening for squeaking indicating a bad bearing
> If coolant is leaking from there it must be replaced.
> If it is indeed the water pump there is no way to repair a bad bearing. It will have to be
> ...


Thanks! I checked the price and yeah it sounds legitament


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i did the job myself and it took only about 1.5 hours. not a very hard job - just a dirty one if its been leaking at all.


----------

